
Raspberry Pi Alternative Uses AMD Ryzen, Radeon Vega Graphics for AI Projects - walterbell
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-competitor-uses-amd-ryzen-radeon-vega-graphics-for-ai-projects
======
h2odragon
Someone more knowledgeable please expand how the "PCIE golden finger"
connection works in use? is PCIE passive backplane a thing now? Can we look
forward to desktop mainframes built like VMEbus things were?

~~~
walterbell
Similar to riser card with PCIe bifurcation?

